# Good Dog Trainer in Riverside/Moreno Valley, CA?



## ritacykim (May 27, 2010)

So, here’s my dilemma…

I took our Yorkie, Buddha to puppy class at Petco a few years ago in LA and it was a waste of money. We didn’t learn anything new and there were so many dogs in our class that had problems it was hard to get any one on one time with the trainer…

Yesterday, I went to the Corona Petsmart and one of the trainers came up to us after she heard our 4.5 month old German Shepherd puppy, Lyca barking at the dogs that just finished class. She told me that the main trainer specialized in GSDs, has 20 years experience and we should join puppy class there… What sold me was that she also had a service dog with her that was AMAZING! 

So, we want to start some obedience class for Lyca and Budda as soon as possible, but a little hesitant that Petco or Petsmart can offer what we want. A buddy told me that he got a personal dog trainer for his GSD for 4, 3 hr sessions for $300 and they came to your house. 

What should I do? 
Wait until mid-June to start puppy class for Lyca, enroll Buddha for another beginners class, drive 25 miles to that Petsmart for that trainer?
Or get a personal dog trainer?

Any recommendations on good dog trainers that charge a decent fee around Riverside/Moreno Valley area?


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Are you wanting to do Schutzhund or just basic obedience? I train with an excellent Schutzhund group in Riverside and my best friend trains with a fantastic trainer that competes in Obedience and Agility, his dogs are multi-titled. They train out of Norco and the place is called Obedience Unlimited.


----------



## MikeB06 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Training classes*

What is available through your local city parks and recreation area. Seems like how would be the time for those trainers to be advertising. Call the local City Parks and Rec office.


----------



## ritacykim (May 27, 2010)

Thanks! 
After a few weeks of looking at A LOT of different places and calling around just about every dog trainer, we finally found a great trainer in Ontario. PAT SMITH from CADENCE KENNELS! He is very knowledgeable and his prices are AMAZING! He was referred to us by a couple I met at the dog park who had 3 super obedient dogs that were seriously amazing just after the basic obedience course from Pat. They told me that he was fantastic, that he wasn’t in it for the money and also haven't raised his prices in over 20 years. I knew right after I saw their dogs, that price was not an issue and I knew I wasn't going to get something like that at Petco or Petsmart. No way!
I called to get pricing for the obedience course and also private lessons, Man, I was sold and we signed up for a private class the very next day and we are waiting for the next basic obedience class to start. I am surprised to say, I learned so much after 1 lesson and I can see the difference in my dogs! 
I will definitely look into Obedience Unlimited when our pup and Buddha get a little bit further along… I'm so excited to see what else my dogs can learn!


----------

